# The Gobbler Guillotine



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

http://www.arrow-dynamic-solutions.com/VIDEO PAGE.htm


----------



## thornapple (Feb 3, 2003)

Wow. I am using an expandable on a bird this year but nothing like that.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

MAN! That has got to be one of the most amazing videos I've ever seen! Makes me want to take up turkey hunting with a bow....


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Very nice video. I don't know how the blades can't affect arrow flight, but will have to see it to find out.


----------



## Doctor (Jun 21, 2002)

Geez. That wasn't very nice. I bet they bleed out well with that flying massacre. 

Doctor


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

WOW!!


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

A few concerns with the GG. How long of an arrow do you need? In the video, the arrow is about 6 inches past the rest, so that the GG clears the sight/riser. How would you transport a head like this afield? That would take on heck of a big quiver. What happens if the blade sheeths come off in flight? I would be interested in testing these heads, just do not know how practical they are.


----------

